# Neuer PC ~ 700€



## Schalker3000 (6. November 2016)

*Neuer PC ~ 700€*

Hallo Leute,

in ca 3 - 4 Wochen steht bei mir ein neuer PC an. Jetzt wollte ich schonmal fragen, was sich denn da als Konfiguration anbietet. Aber erstmal noch ein paar Infos:

Ich spiele *fast ausschließlich Strategiespiele*, meist Total War oder die Civilization-Reihe. Ego-Shooter und / oder Rollenspiele nur sehr selten.
Da ich auch nicht jemand bin, der jeden Tag mehrere Stunden spielt, muss es jetzt auch nicht wirklich der absolute High-End-PC sein, weshalb ich auch kein all zu hohes Budget gesetzt habe. Es sollte lediglich alles aktuelle flüssig und halbwegs schön laufen. Nachrüsten kann man dann ja vielleicht nach einiger Zeit nochmal. Erstmal sollte er aber ausreichen.
Wie im Titel angesagt, liegt das *Budget bei ca. 700€*, kleinere Abweichungen (nicht mehr als 50€) wären aber okay.
Ein *Betriebssystem* benötige ich auch noch, daher bitte dieses ins Budget einrechnen.
*Peripheriegeräte* werden nicht benötigt. Vielleicht lege ich mir noch eine neue Tastatur zu, das ist aber erstmal nicht relevant hier.
Da ich beruflich sehr viel unterwegs war die vergangenen Jahre, habe ich lediglich auf einem Laptop gespielt, mein letzter Desktop-PC ist ca. 8 Jahre alt, weshalb ich davon ausgehe, dass man dort auch nichts mehr "ausschlachten" kann.

Schonmal vielen Dank im Voraus 

Nachtrag: Zusammenbau würde ich selbst vornehmen, sollte sich damit verhältnismäßig viel Geld sparen lassen. Das sollte nicht all zu kompliziert werden, oder?


----------



## Herbboy (6. November 2016)

Okay, du hast da zwei Optionen, die ICH empfehlen würde. Zunächst als Basis für beide Varianten das gleiche:

solides Netzteil 450-500W für 50-60€
Gehäuse je nach Geschmack für 40-60€
1000GB Festplatte 45€
Windows 10 ca 90€

Das sind dann 230-240€. Bleiben 460-500€

Variante 1:
Xeon E3-1231 v3 => 255€
Mainboard Sockel 1150 => 70€
1x 8GB DDR3-1600 RAM => 40€
AMD RX 470 mit 4GB => 200€


Variante 2:
Core i5-6500 => 200€
Mainboard Sockel 1151 => 70€
1x 8GB DDR4-2133 RAM => 40€
AMD RX 480 mit 8GB oder GTX 1060 mit 6GB => 270€


Beides wäre dann etwas über 700€, und vlt kann man noch ne 120GB SSD für Windows dazunehmen, dann ist man bei 750€. Der Vorteil beim Xeon ist, dass er wie ein core i7 ist und 8 Threads bietet, also wie ein Achtkerner arbeitet. Der Vorteil beim i5 ist, dass es der modernere Sockel ist und du fürs Geld dann direkt eine stärkere Grafikkarte nehmen kannst. Aktuell wären die CPUs beide in etwa gleich schnell, der Xeon könnte Dir halt für die Zukunft vlt eher nützlich sein, wenn mehr und mehr Games optimiert werden und mit mehr als 4 Kernen ggf. etwas besser laufen.


----------



## Schalker3000 (6. November 2016)

Ich habe mir jetzt mal etwas zusammengestellt:

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...22120f96645b4141e5d4ed98f627e648fc1a18ff8e959

Hier wäre der Preis bei 715€ ohne Betriebssystem. Keine Ahnung, aber billiger geht's wohl kaum oder? Da käm ich dann bei 800€ am Ende raus.

Ist das so okay? Mehr brauche ich doch nicht, oder?


----------



## Herbboy (6. November 2016)

Das passt ganz gut, aber beim Netzteil lieber zB das hier nehmen, da hast du zwei 12V-Leitungen, was für einen modernen PC besser ist 8644855 - 500 Watt be quiet! System Power

und an sich würde man heutzutage eher ne SSD unbedingt noch mit reinnehmen - aber das wäre wohl nicht drin, vlt mal nachrüsten.


Und wenn du was sparen willst: vlt. nimm doch eine RX 470 mit 8GB, da sparst du was und bist nicht weit von der 1060 entfernt.  8192MB Sapphire Radeon RX 470 Nitro+ Aktiv PCIe


----------



## Schalker3000 (6. November 2016)

Okay, danke für den Hinweis! 
Da ich jetzt nicht so wahnsinnig an's Budget gebunden bin, schaue ich mal, was es am Ende wird. Hab ja noch ein bisschen Zeit zu überlegen.
Vielen Dank schonmal!

Könnte man nicht einfach auch für's Betriebssystem einen Key kaufen? Würde das nicht etwas günstiger dann? Oder geht das nicht wenn man einen "komplett neuen" PC hat?


----------



## Herbboy (6. November 2016)

Schalker3000 schrieb:


> Okay, danke für den Hinweis!
> Da ich jetzt nicht so wahnsinnig an's Budget gebunden bin, schaue ich mal, was es am Ende wird. Hab ja noch ein bisschen Zeit zu überlegen.
> Vielen Dank schonmal!
> 
> Könnte man nicht einfach auch für's Betriebssystem einen Key kaufen? Würde das nicht etwas günstiger dann? Oder geht das nicht wenn man einen "komplett neuen" PC hat?


 du kannst auch nur nen key kaufen, musst halt aufpassen, dass du seriöse Shops findest, wo du dann auch was sparen kannst ohne dass der key vlt mal Ärger macht.


----------



## Schalker3000 (12. November 2016)

Habe mir überlegt, dass ich dann wohl doch noch 'ne SSD mit reinnehme. Nun 2 Fragen:
Sie sollte nicht all zu teuer sein, ergo wird sie recht klein ausfallen. Was muss ich beachten / was sind gute kleine SSDs?
Was sollte dann auf der SSD installiert werden? Das Betriebssystem? Die Spiele?


----------



## MichaelG (12. November 2016)

Also ich nutze meine SSD (Samsung Evo 240 GB) nur für das Betriebssystem selbst und halt systemnahe Software (Virenscanner) und auch für Programme die partout ausschließlich unter c: installiert werden wollen. Dazu halt die klassischen Downloads, die ich aber regelmäßig bereinige.

Spiele u.a. Software landet auf der herkömmlichen, zusätzlichen Festplatte. Als gute SSD sehe ich z.B. die Samsung Evo-Serie. Ich hab für meine 240 GB SSD damals knapp über 100 EUR bezahlt. Mittlerweile dürfte die (theoretisch) keine 100 EUR mehr kosten. Oder halt fürs gleiche Geld eine mit größere Kapazität.

Meine 2. interne Festplatte ist eine herkömmliche 2 TB Western Digital HDD. Desweiteren habe ich zusätzlich dazu auch 2-3 (temporär angeschlossene) externe HDDs (je 500 GB) als Datenspeicher für Fotos und Patcharchivierung. Werde die aber mittelfristig durch externe SSD ersetzen.


----------



## Herbboy (12. November 2016)

Schalker3000 schrieb:


> Habe mir überlegt, dass ich dann wohl doch noch 'ne SSD mit reinnehme. Nun 2 Fragen:
> Sie sollte nicht all zu teuer sein, ergo wird sie recht klein ausfallen. Was muss ich beachten / was sind gute kleine SSDs?
> Was sollte dann auf der SSD installiert werden? Das Betriebssystem? Die Spiele?


 Wie "klein" meinst du denn? Weniger als 120GB macht ja keinen Sinn. Bei den 120er gibt es manche Modelle, die langsam sind, obwohl die 240er-Version schnell ist. Auf die SSD gehört in jedem Falle Windows - bei 120GB bleibt dann vlt noch Platz für einige "kleinere" Spiele oder ein "größeres". Bei 240GB hättest du schon mehr Spielraum, im wahrsten Sinne 

Was willst du denn für die SSD ausgeben?


----------



## Schalker3000 (12. November 2016)

Danke für die Antworten. 
70€ hätte ich jetzt grob veranschlägt, wäre da eine vernünftige mit 240GB drin? Zumindest bei Mindfactory sind ja Modelle für diesen Preis erhältlich. Ob die dann wirklich gut sind, mag ich nicht zu beurteilen.


----------



## MichaelG (12. November 2016)

Jepp. Zumindestens ungefähr:

https://www.euronics.de/Computer-und-Buero/Computer-Zubehoer/Speicher/FestplattenNAS/167020/SSD-750-EVO-Basic-250GB-Solid-State-Drive-schwarz?xtor=SEC-108&gclid=CKbpiuvuo9ACFZMy0wodkBIEzg

Ansonsten gäbe es natürlich noch andere Hersteller. Aber um die 80 EUR rum findet sich schon was vernünftiges mit 240 GB.


----------



## Herbboy (12. November 2016)

Für 70€ würde ich die hier nehmen 240GB ADATA Premier SP550 2.5'' (6.4cm) SATA  wenn du 10€ mehr ausgibst, hast du vielleicht etwas mehr Speed beim kontinuierlichem Lesen/schreiben von größeren Datenmengen, aber das wird recht selten vorkommen, dass du es als echten Vorteil wahrnehmen würdest


----------



## Schalker3000 (13. November 2016)

Habe jetzt noch eine Frage die mir beim schauen mehrerer Reviews aufgefallen ist. Die GTX 1060 wird oftmals als die aktuell leistungsstärkere Karte beschrieben. Jedoch ist im Rahmen von Zukunftssicherheit die RX 480 meist der Favorit (besser unter DX 12 und "Vulcan" (was ist denn das?)). Dazu wird auf den größeren Videospeicher verwiesen.
Die Frage die sich mir stellt ist jetzt, inwiefern der zusätzliche Videospeicher wirklich relevant ist und ob die bessere Leistung unter DX 12 wirklich in den nächsten Jahren ein Pluspunkt sein wird. Ich kann mir eigentlich nur bei schlecht optimierten Spielen vorstellen, dass diese die 6GB VRam reißen.


----------



## Herbboy (13. November 2016)

Schalker3000 schrieb:


> Habe jetzt noch eine Frage die mir beim schauen mehrerer Reviews aufgefallen ist. Die GTX 1060 wird oftmals als die aktuell leistungsstärkere Karte beschrieben. Jedoch ist im Rahmen von Zukunftssicherheit die RX 480 meist der Favorit (besser unter DX 12 und "Vulcan" (was ist denn das?)). Dazu wird auf den größeren Videospeicher verwiesen.
> Die Frage die sich mir stellt ist jetzt, inwiefern der zusätzliche Videospeicher wirklich relevant ist und ob die bessere Leistung unter DX 12 wirklich in den nächsten Jahren ein Pluspunkt sein wird. Ich kann mir eigentlich nur bei schlecht optimierten Spielen vorstellen, dass diese die 6GB VRam reißen.



Die GTX 1060 ist aktuell im Schnitt über viele Spiele gemessen 5-10% schneller, wenn du jeweils Modelle mit Standardtakt vergleichst. Es schwankt aber von Spiel zu Spiel - bei manchen Games ist die RX 480 schneller, bei anderen die Nvidia wiederum sogar 20% vorne. Die AMD hat halt den Vorteil von 8GB RAM und DX12, und letzteres kann zu einer besseren Leistung führen, wenn es im Spiel auch dementsprechend genutzt wird. Es kann also sein, dass in einigen Games, die DX12 nutzen, die AMD-Karte dann ein paar Prozent schneller wird als wenn man kein DX12 drin hätte, d.h. dass die Nvidia GTX 1060 in dem Game ohne DX12 eigentlich schneller wäre, aber wegen DX12 ist die RX 480 gleichschnell oder schneller. Für Vulcan gilt ähnliches, aber ich meine dass auch Nvidia das unterstützt, es aber bei AMD besser umgesetzt ist. Hier ist Zb ne Tabelle AMD zieht unter DirectX 12 & Vulkan an nVidia vorbei | 3DCenter.org  da siehst du, dass die 1060 immer etwas vorne liegt, aber mit DX12/Vulcan ist die AMD dann bei 8 Spieletiteln jeweils die bessere Karte.

Wenn man mal runterbricht: selbst WENN die eine Karte 5-10% schneller ist, sind das später eh nur kleine Unterschiede. Wenn du 70 FPS schaffst, hättest du halt 73-77 FPS mit der schnelleren Karte. Und wenn es eh nur 30 FPS sind, hast du halt 31-33 FPS. Insofern ist es fast egal, welche Karte du nimmst. Ein Vorteil der AMD wäre aber, dass du Monitore mit Freesync quasi ohne Aufpreis bekommst. Wenn du also vlt in den nächsten 1-2 Jahren mal nen neuen Monitor holen willst, bekommst du da viele Modelle zu einem Preis wie Monitore, die kein Freesync bieten. Bei Nvidias GSync hingehen muss man immer deutlich mehr zahlen - zB bekommst du mit Freesync schon zahlreiche Modelle, die 75 Hz bieten, für 150-250€. Der ALLERbilligste GSync-Monitor hingegen kostet 400€.


----------



## Schalker3000 (13. November 2016)

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort, die Sache mit dem Monitor ist ein guter Punkt den ich erst heute morgen auch in einem Video gesehen habe. Da nehme ich vielleicht wirklich die RX 480, da wahrscheinlich zu Weihnachten ein neuer Monitor noch ansteht. Das war auf jeden Fall ein guter Hinweis.


----------



## Schalker3000 (14. November 2016)

Jetzt bin ich bei der Suche nach einer preiswerten Lösung für den Kauf des Betriebssystems hierauf gestoßen: Microsoft Windows 10 Home - ESD - multilingual | S&E Software Entwicklung GmbH

Wie kann es sein, dass das so unglaublich günstig ist? So wie ich das dort lese muss ich lediglich die ISO-Datei auf den USB-Stick ziehen, dann im BIOS den USB-Stick als Boot-Medium auswählen und den Key bei Nachfrage eingeben. Der Shop ist auch sehr gut bewertet. Gibt's da keinen Haken? Dass es eine OEM-Version ist, ist mir zwar aufgefallen, ich frage mich aber, wo da das Problem liegt, weil dabei ja "nur" der Support auf den Händler übertragen wird, man nicht upgraden kann auf spätere Versionen (habe ich sowieso nicht die besten Erfahrungen mit) und man eventuell den Key per Telefon aktiviert oder?


----------



## Herbboy (14. November 2016)

Also, Rakuten hat bei Geizhals nicht grad dolle Wertungen Händlerbewertungen für Rakuten | Geizhals Deutschland   aber an sich sind die schon seriös. Was sein kann ist, dass die vlt ne Fuhre mit OEM-Lizenzen bekommen haben, die eigentlich zu Firmen-PCs oder so gehören, und sie nun billig verkaufen können. Da könnte es mal Probleme mit der Aktivierung geben, aber dann würde Dir Rakuten behilflich sein und einen neuen Code zukommen lassen.

Rein von der Installation her aber kannst du Win10 auch runterladen, auf einen USB-Stick machen (am besten mit dem Windows Media Creation Tool, das lädt runter und bereitet den Stick passend vor) und dann später beim PC über den Stick installieren.


----------



## Schalker3000 (14. November 2016)

Also spricht da nichts gegen? Weil USB Boot ist ja kein Ding. Würde mir dann die 90€ sparen.


----------



## Herbboy (14. November 2016)

Schalker3000 schrieb:


> Also spricht da nichts gegen? Weil USB Boot ist ja kein Ding. Würde mir dann die 90€ sparen.


 Also, das ist jetzt nicht WEGEN "USB Boot" so billig. Normalweise kostet selbst eine sehr günstige Lizenz kaum weniger als die mit Datenträger dabei. Das "teure" ist ja die Lizenz selbst. Keine Ahnung, wie die das SO billig anbieten können. Selbst 30€ wäre ja sehr günstig. Ich will jetzt nicht garantieren, dass du auf keinen Fall Probleme bekommst, aber ein "Betrugsladen" ist rakuten nicht.


----------



## Spiritogre (14. November 2016)

Aldi bringt die Tage einen neuen Medion PC für 600 Euro raus. Da ist eigentlich alles ideal dabei, gerade für Gelegenheitsspieler bzw. wenn man nicht zu anspruchsvolle Games zockt: 
Medion Akoya P5360 E: Aldi verkauft Spiele-Rechner mit AMDs RX 460 für 600 Euro - Golem.de

Intel Core i5-6402P (aktuelle Generation, bis 3,4 GHz)
Radeon RX 460 mit 2 GByte
8 GByte DDR4
128 GByte SSD
1-TByte-Festplatte
Windows 10

Preis / Leistung ist jedenfalls top.


----------



## Schalker3000 (14. November 2016)

Nene, das war schon klar. Aber ja, ich wundere mich auch. Sonst sieht man OEMs für vielleicht 20€ oder so. Dann wäre jetzt ja fast alles bereit.
Lediglich noch eine Frage zur Einrichtung:

Weder Zusammenbau, noch Windowsinstallation sollten ein Problem werden. Allerdings frage ich mich, wie das mit den ganzen Treibern aussieht? Einige sagen, die wären beim Betriebssystem dabei, andere sagen man sollte einen USB-Stick vorbereiten, auf dem man alle Treiber (Mainboard, Graka, etc.) hat, und diese dann im Nachhinein installieren. Was ist denn jetzt die "bessere" Lösung?

Ansonsten schonmal vielen Dank für die Hilfe.


----------



## Herbboy (14. November 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Aldi bringt die Tage einen neuen Medion PC für 600 Euro raus. Da ist eigentlich alles ideal dabei, gerade für Gelegenheitsspieler bzw. wenn man nicht zu anspruchsvolle Games zockt:
> Medion Akoya P5360 E: Aldi verkauft Spiele-Rechner mit AMDs RX 460 für 600 Euro - Golem.de
> 
> Intel Core i5-6402P (aktuelle Generation, bis 3,4 GHz)
> ...


 Der ist für den Preis, auch weil inkl. Windows, ganz gut. Aber ne GTX 460 mit nur 2GB ist nicht so prickelnd - die ist etwas langsamer als die RX 460 mit 4GB, und die wiederum ist so stark wie eine GTX 950. Und im Vergleich zu einer GTX 950 ist eine RX 470 4GB (200€) schon 70-80% (!) schneller. 


 Daher finde ich: den 600€-PC mit einer Einsteigerkarte mit nur 2GB zu nehmen, wäre keine gute Idee. Man zahlt zwar für eine RX 470 dann ca 80€ mehr, aber man auch direkt 80% mehr Spieleleistung.


@Schalker: auf jeden Fall vorher beim Mainboardhersteller schon mal alle wichtigen Treiber runterladen für das neue Windows und bereithalten. Windows installieren, nach Updates suchen lassen, dann die Treiber, dann nochmal updates suchen lassen. WIn10 bringt zwar "für alles" Treiber mit, aber das müssen nicht die besten/neuesten sein, und bei manchen LAN-Chips ist kein Treiber schon im Setup von Windows dabei - man könnte zwar per Windowsupdate einen passenden finden, aber: wie will man updaten, wenn LAN noch gar nicht geht...? ^^


----------



## Spiritogre (14. November 2016)

Mir war schon klar, dass die Radeon 460 mit 2GB ein wenig schwachbrüstig ist, allerdings hat man hier für 600 Euro ohne Versandkosten alles aus einer Hand. Es ist halt ein Rechner für Gelegenheitsspieler oder Sparfüchse. Schön wäre natürlich, wenn sie ihn für 650 Euro mit Radeon 470 angeboten hätten. Dass Problem ist eben, das man beim Selbstbaurechner mit letztlich marginal mehr Leistung schnell weit über den 700 landet, wenn Versandkosten und / oder Zusammenbau (meist 20 Euro) etc. dazukommen. Ich würde da für einen vernünftigen Gaming-PC auch eher dann 900 veranschlagen.


----------



## Herbboy (14. November 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Mir war schon klar, dass die Radeon 460 mit 2GB ein wenig schwachbrüstig ist, allerdings hat man hier für 600 Euro ohne Versandkosten alles aus einer Hand. Es ist halt ein Rechner für Gelegenheitsspieler oder Sparfüchse. Schön wäre natürlich, wenn sie ihn für 650 Euro mit Radeon 470 angeboten hätten. Dass Problem ist eben, das man beim Selbstbaurechner mit letztlich marginal mehr Leistung schnell weit über den 700 landet, wenn Versandkosten und / oder Zusammenbau (meist 20 Euro) etc. dazukommen. Ich würde da für einen vernünftigen Gaming-PC auch eher dann 900 veranschlagen.


 also, er will ja durchaus selber zusammenbauen, und ich hab ja oben zwei Varianten von PCs für nur ein wenig mehr als 700€ genannt. Der eine mit ner RX 470 und nem Xeon (quasi i7-4770), der andere mit nem i5 und sogar einer RX 480 - wenn du bei letzterem nur eine RX 470 nimmst, wären es sogar nur ca 650-670€ für den PC. 

Da fehlt zwar dann eine SSD, aber die Spieleleistung ist dann eben 80% besser als mit ner RX 460, und das für nur 650-700€. Man könnte da sicher auch noch etwas sparen, zB beim Mainboard, Gehäuse und Netzteil, so dass auch ne SSD für die 700€ drin wäre selbst bei der Xeon-Variante.


----------



## Spiritogre (14. November 2016)

Also ohne SSD würde ich heute keinen PC mehr nehmen (eigentlich schon seit ein paar Jahren nicht ...  ) aber wenn der Rechner wirklich nur zum Daddeln ist, dann wird man es überleben können ... ^^

Und das Problem bei Einzelteilen, insbesondere, wenn man sie von verschiedenen Shops bezieht, sind meist die Versandkosten. Da sind dann, falls man alles einzeln bestellt, auch schnell mal 100 Euro mehr weg. 

700 Euro ist halt meiner Ansicht nach eine etwas unglückliche Summe, für 700 bekommt man einen tollen PC - ohne Grafikkarte. Als Komplettsystem muss man leider ordentliche Abstriche in Kauf nehmen.


----------



## Herbboy (14. November 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Also ohne SSD würde ich heute keinen PC mehr nehmen (eigentlich schon seit ein paar Jahren nicht ...  ) aber wenn der Rechner wirklich nur zum Daddeln ist, dann wird man es überleben können ... ^^
> 
> Und das Problem bei Einzelteilen, insbesondere, wenn man sie von verschiedenen Shops bezieht, sind meist die Versandkosten. Da sind dann, falls man alles einzeln bestellt, auch schnell mal 100 Euro mehr weg.
> 
> 700 Euro ist halt meiner Ansicht nach eine etwas unglückliche Summe, für 700 bekommt man einen tollen PC - ohne Grafikkarte. Als Komplettsystem muss man leider ordentliche Abstriche in Kauf nehmen.


 Die passenden Teile bekommst du alle bei EINEM der 4-5 etablierten Shops, ohne dass das der nennenswert teurer wird als die Summe der "Bestpreise". Ich hab sowieso schon AUFgerundet bei den Preisen. Es kann höchstens sein, dass es sich sogar lohnt, 2-3 Dinge bei einem zweiten Shop oder auch bei Amazon (wo es ja eh versandkostenfrei ist, weil kein Teil unter 30€ kostet) bestellen. 

 Und SSD wie gesagt: ein wenig kann man sparen bei den Einzelteilen, dann ist auch ne 120GB SSD locker drin. Die kosten ja nur noch 40€. Und besser ein PC ohne SSD und 50 FPS bei "High" in aktuellen Games als nen PC, der ne SSD hat, aber in Games bei "high" nur mit Mühe 30 FPS schafft.
   ne SSD kann man auch mal schnell nachrüsten, ne Graka ist aber ne teurere Aufrüstung.


*edit* anbei ein 655€-PC mit SSD und einer RX 470 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schalker3000 (20. November 2016)

So, bald ist es soweit. Werde dann bestellen. Hier der finale PC:  https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...221b7348f838c732dc0a2b50ae8a992e879148b5d5a1f

Ich habe jetzt ja ein Mainboard im MATX-Format. Ist das ein Problem vom Platz her? Nicht dass der RAM und die Graka sich irgendwie in die Quere kommen. Oder gibt es solche Probleme nicht?


----------



## Herbboy (20. November 2016)

Schalker3000 schrieb:


> So, bald ist es soweit. Werde dann bestellen. Hier der finale PC:  https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...221b7348f838c732dc0a2b50ae8a992e879148b5d5a1f
> 
> Ich habe jetzt ja ein Mainboard im MATX-Format. Ist das ein Problem vom Platz her? Nicht dass der RAM und die Graka sich irgendwie in die Quere kommen. Oder gibt es solche Probleme nicht?


 nein, maxt ist das gleiche wie ATX, nur "kürzer" - um die CPU herum und bis zur Grafikkarte ist aber genau so viel Platz.

Vielleicht noch nen Kühler dazuholen, ist angenehmer vom Geräusch her, zb Xilence M403 oder EKL Alpenföhn Sella, kosten unter 20€


----------



## Schalker3000 (20. November 2016)

Achso, der Boxed Kühler ist wahrscheinlich recht laut, richtig? Werde ich mal noch machen. Wärmeleitpaste ist aber dann dabei und muss nicht extra gekauft werden oder?


----------



## Herbboy (21. November 2016)

Schalker3000 schrieb:


> Achso, der Boxed Kühler ist wahrscheinlich recht laut, richtig? Werde ich mal noch machen. Wärmeleitpaste ist aber dann dabei und muss nicht extra gekauft werden oder?


 also,  richtig laut sind die nicht mehr, aber die beiden genannten sind schon deutlich besser bei Last, und Paste ist da auch dabei - kannst Dir aber auch ne kleine Tube zB MX4 dazubestellen ( , denn falls du die mitgelieferte Paste nicht richtig verteilt bekommst und wieder wegmachen musst, haste keine mehr    den Xilence zB hat mein Vater, da ist mir das beim Zusammenbau passiert, da die beiliegende Paste sehr  trocken/zäh war...   die 4g in der Tube würden für mehrfaches Auftragen dicke reichen, d.h. da kannst du in zB 2 Jahren einfach mal zum erneuern nutzen, in 4 Jahren noch mal und in 6 Jahren erneut - oder für den nächsten Kühler verwenden.

Noch besser wäre zB ein EKL Brocken ECO, wenn du es leise haben willst - der kostet dann ca 30€.


----------

